# Custom Skidplate Fabricated...........



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

First of all... thank you goes out to Justin @ AZ Power and Sound. :cheers He's their fabricator and he kicks ass. He was kind enough to fab this up for me during some of his free time. It's not exactly what he wanted and wasnt too thrilled with me takin pictures, but he's a perfectionist and takes pride in his work... i'm sure some of you can relate. 
He used Diamond plate and its CONSIDERABLY lighter than the stock skid plate. I know i could probably go without it, but i'd rather be safe than sorry and have something on there.

I dont wanna hear any ******* comments about the diamond plate either...... lol if you guys knew me, you'd understand


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

WIll diamond plate protect it as well as the OEM plate?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> ...
> I dont wanna hear any ******* comments about the diamond plate either...... lol if you guys knew me, you'd understand


Diamond plate is kind of *******. *******


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

j/k Whatever floats your boat man

I can think of worse things on there.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Smitty...don't feel so bad! Everybody has a little bit of ******* in them...they may not admit to it, but they do!!!! Love ya!


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> Smitty...don't feel so bad! Everybody has a little bit of ******* in them...they may not admit to it, but they do!!!! Love ya!



lol... i was gonna say to you... "You want a little more ******* in ya?" 

but that wouldn't be appropriate... so I wont say it. :rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> lol... i was gonna say to you... "You want a little more ******* in ya?"
> 
> but that wouldn't be appropriate... so I wont say it. :rofl:


 :willy:  :rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> :willy:  :rofl:


BTW...does anyone know if the diamond plate is okay or is something else recommended?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

well... we picked it 'cause its stronger than some of the aftermarket tin stuff out there, but its still lighter than stock..... 

dunno what to say other than that. lol


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

While this diamond plate application isn't technically as strong as the factory skid plate -- it will do the job except in a worse case scenario -- such as hitting a big chunk of concrete at freeway speeds.

Been driving for close over 25 years -- and the worst impact I've ever had in that area was hitting a leather pouch full of tools that fell off some dirtbag's Harley. Although my car didn't get hurt -- everybody in back of me had wrenches and sockets bouncing off their cars.

Rest assured, ******* squirrels will certainly appreciate the fine detail on the diamond plate the instant before their brains get blown out.*



* That's a joke. I'm a big-time animal person.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> WIll diamond plate protect it as well as the OEM plate?



IMO it'll do everything a OEM will do unless its a high speed impact with something very hard...

I wasnt TOO worried about having the skid plate on there at all, but I figured something wouldnt hurt.

the Diamond plate cost roughly $20...... so if youre willing to do some work yourself, its a much cheaper option than any other aftermarket skidplate.
plus this IS stronger than any aftermarket skid plate thats available for the GTO right now.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i'm ******* and proud of it and i think it looks pretty cool. i think its definitely strong enough for anything your car hopefully is goin to see. also its very original:cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The big questions are, how much weight did you reduce, how much was it and can you see it from outside of the car? Also, are oil changes easier? I like it!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Even a chunk of concrete would not get thru that,,bend it all to hell but not tear it. It would have to be a piece of steel to get thru that.


----------

